# The Avengers 2: Age of Ultron in der Filmkritik - Das spektakuläre Finale von Phase 2



## Matthias Dammes (27. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Avengers 2: Age of Ultron in der Filmkritik - Das spektakuläre Finale von Phase 2* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Avengers 2: Age of Ultron in der Filmkritik - Das spektakuläre Finale von Phase 2


----------



## OptikRec0rds (27. April 2015)

viel zu viel action. und zu wenig story

einer der schwächsten bisher


aber immernoch einer der besten filme in den letzten jahre

und das ist sehr traurig..^^


----------



## schokoeis (27. April 2015)

OptikRec0rds schrieb:


> viel zu viel action. und zu wenig story
> 
> einer der schwächsten bisher
> 
> ...



Mir hat der Film sehr gut gefallen: Ich hatte genau das erwartet: viel Action und krachender Sound. Und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Ich kenne mich mit den Comics zwar überhaupt nicht aus, aber bei einer Comicverfilmung erwarte ich keine großartige Story. Deswegen war ich auch von Watchmen sehr überrascht, aber das war wohl eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. April 2015)

OptikRec0rds schrieb:


> viel zu viel action



Wenn man die größten Helden der Welt versammelt, wird das natürlich kein Kaffekränzchen.
Der Film hatte seine ruhigen Moment, die waren genau richtig dosiert und mit Bedacht eingesetzt.
Die Story war von dem her interessant, dass durch gute Intentionen, gepaart mit der unterschwelligen Beeinflussung durch Wanda, Dinge in Bewegung geraten, für die die Avengers alle Kraft aufbringen müssen, um sie zu verhindern.
Und wie es für das MCU üblich ist, stellt auch dieser Film nur einen kleinen Baustein im Big Picture des MCU dar.


----------



## Amboss (27. April 2015)

Also ich fand ihn auch prima. Hatte Angst, dass jetzt mit noch mehr Charakteren es einfach zu viel wird aber da man ja nicht mehr so auf die alten Recken eingehen musste, war es doch ok. Die Story war halt eher die Beziehung zwischen den Charakteren und deren Entwicklung. Typisch für Joss Whedon halt. War bei Buffy ja ähnlich  Die grobe Rahmenhandlung kann man kurz zusammenfassen aber es wurde viel Wert darauf gelegt, wie die einzelnen Charaktere die Geschehnisse auffassen und darauf handeln. Was ja eben auch Auswirkungen auf zukünftige Filme haben wird.


----------



## Raghammer (27. April 2015)

Ich fand ihn besser als Teil 1. Und was heisst hier keine Story, hier schwang mehr Story im Subtext mit als bei den meisten anderen Filmen der letzten 2 Jahre. Man muss diesen Subtext natürlich auch verstehen können. Hatte letztens eine kurze Diskussion über den Film aber von der übergeordneten Handlung hat anscheinend keiner was mitbekommen. Alles was man hörte war geile Effekte und geile Kämpfe, die Romanze hätten sie sich sparen können,..... 

Na egal, ich find ihn gut


----------



## Amosh (27. April 2015)

Ich hab ihn mir gestern angeschaut und mir hat er auch gut gefallen. Ich teilte da die Befürchtung von Amboss, weil sie sehr Charaktere in dem Film versammelt haben, aber es hat trotzdem alles wunderbar gepasst.

@OptikRec0rds, es gab eine Story. Die Rahmenhandlung war jetzt nicht oscarverdächtig, aber auch nicht schlecht. Worauf der Film aber viel mehr Wert legt, ist die Interaktionen der Charaktere in dem Film und DAS ist wie schon im ersten Teil sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## OptikRec0rds (27. April 2015)

Amosh schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn mir gestern angeschaut und mir hat er auch gut gefallen. Ich teilte da die Befürchtung von Amboss, weil sie sehr Charaktere in dem Film versammelt haben, aber es hat trotzdem alles wunderbar gepasst.
> 
> @OptikRec0rds, es gab eine Story. Die Rahmenhandlung war jetzt nicht oscarverdächtig, aber auch nicht schlecht. Worauf der Film aber viel mehr Wert legt, ist die Interaktionen der Charaktere in dem Film und DAS ist wie schon im ersten Teil sehr gut gemacht.



ich hab ja nicht gesagt das es schlecht war. ich bin einfach n bisschen mehr von marvel gewöhnt

gut vll war auch einfach der letze cptn murica zu gut vom story plott her  und ich erwarte zuviel^^


----------



## TwilightSinger (27. April 2015)

schokoeis schrieb:


> ...Ich kenne mich mit den Comics zwar überhaupt nicht aus, aber bei einer Comicverfilmung erwarte ich keine großartige Story. Deswegen war ich auch von Watchmen sehr überrascht, aber das war wohl eine Ausnahme.



Stimmt; bei Comic-Verfilmungen darf man keine großartigen Storys erwarten. Was aber in der Regel daran liegt, dass das Medium Film in seiner Kürze gar nicht in der Lage ist, die Bildergeschichten in vollem Umfang wiederzugeben.
Selbst der Watchmen-Film kratzt nur an der Oberfläche der Graphic Novel.


----------



## OutsiderXE (27. April 2015)

Mir hat er mehr Spaß gemacht als alle anderen Filme die ich seit Avengers 1 gesehen habe. Ich fand ihn nicht ganz so gut wie A1, aber das liegt eher daran dass man in A1 dieses Zusammenkommen der Superhelden zum ersten Mal erlebt hat.
Ab der Safehouse-Szene fand ich ihn etwas schwächer weil bis dahin eine sehr düstere, bedrohliche Stimmung aufgebaut wurde, und danach kam ein tick zu oft Humor. Das hat nicht ganz gepasst. Schön fand ich die vielen Miniauftritte der Nebencharaktere der anderen Filme.

Als ich aus dem kino rausgekommen bin hab ich echt gemerkt wie verloren ich in dieser marvel-welt war. Tolles erlebnis um im gegensatz zu anderen Film(universen) kann ich einfach weitermachen indem ich die serien weitergucke 

Noch 5 Folgen Daredevil  Und mal sehen obs in Agents of Shield schon Avengers2-Referenzen gibt


----------



## DDS-Zod (27. April 2015)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> .... Und mal sehen obs in Agents of Shield schon Avengers2-Referenzen gibt



Da der Film in USA erst diese Woche anläuft (sprich freitags wie immer), glaube ich nicht, daß in der morgigen (Dienstag) Agents of Shield Folge schon Referenzen zum Film kommen.
Denke frühstens dann nächste Woche, 05. Mai, in Folge 2x20.

Korrektur: Tage verwechselt, Shield kommt doch Dienstags (Keine Ahnung wie ich auf Montag komme).


----------



## Markusx26 (29. April 2015)

Die Amerikaner müssen erst mal wieder regelmäßig neue Folgen von Agents of Shield ausstrahlen. Momentan mind. 2 Wochen Pause zwischen den einzelnen Folgen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. April 2015)

Markusx26 schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner müssen erst mal wieder regelmäßig neue Folgen von Agents of Shield ausstrahlen. Momentan mind. 2 Wochen Pause zwischen den einzelnen Folgen.



Kein Ahnung wie du darauf kommst, aber seit der Mid-Season-Pause, die am 3. März beendet war, gab es keine einzige Woche Pause.
Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (season 2) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DDS-Zod (29. April 2015)

So gestern den Film gesehen und eben die neue Folge.
Ohne zu spoilern: sie nimmt die letzten paar Minuten Bezug auf den Film als quasi Einleitung für den Film.
Auch der Folgen Titel passt dazu 
Was ja eben passt, da der Film diese Woche in USA startet.


Und zu den Pausen bei den Folgen: siehe Mathhias.
3/10/17/24/31 März und 7/14/21/28 April.
Wo da eine Pause in den Folgen sein soll sehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. April 2015)

Gerade die letzte Folge von Agents of Shield gesehen.
Großartig, wie da die Verbindung zum Film hergestellt wurden.
So macht der Auftakt des Films noch wesentlich mehr Sinn.



Spoiler



Coulsons Team infiltriert eine Hydra-Basis, aus der Phil Daten über den Verbleib von Lokis Szepter stiehlt.
Diese leitet er an Maria Hill weiter und löst das Theta-Protokol aus, an dem er seit langem im Hintergrund gearbeitet hat.
Dahinter verbarg sich nicht weniger als die Wiedervereinigung der Avengers für genau diesen Zweck.



Bin jetzt noch gespannt, wie sich die Ereignisse des Films nun auf die nächste Folge von Agents of Shield auswirken.


Spoiler



Vor allem die Rückkehr von Fury im Film müsste doch den Shield-internen Machtkampf endlich beenden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

Mal ne Frage an unsere Marvel-Nerds hier:
Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Coulson in "Agents of Shield" wieder mit von der Partie ist, obwohl er im ersten *Avengers* durch Loki umkam? Hab die Serie nur mal kurz angesehen, aber dieser Punkt war gleich zu Beginn die größte offene Frage für mich...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an unsere Marvel-Nerds hier:
> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass Coulson in "Agents of Shield" wieder mit von der Partie ist, obwohl er im ersten *Avengers* durch Loki umkam?



Das wird im Verlauf der ersten Staffel ausführlich geklärt.


Spoiler



Nick Fury hat Coulson direkt nach dem Vorfall bei den Avengers einer Behandlung unterzogen, bei der ein stark heilendes Serum eingesetzt wurde, das aus den Körperflüssigkeiten eines Kree gewonnen wurde.
Das Ganze nannte sich T.A.H.I.T.I.-Programm, das ursprünglich von Coulson selbst entwickelt wurde, um im Notfall einen gefallenen Avenger wiederbeleben zu können.
Coulsons Erinnerungen an den Wiederbelebungsprozess wurden anschließend gelöscht, weil es bei vorhergehenden Testpersonen sonst immer zu Problemen gekommen ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das wird im Verlauf der ersten Staffel ausführlich geklärt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Aha. Danke für die prompte Erklärung. 

Vielleicht verfolge ich die Serie demnächst via VoD, wenn ich mit Altlasten fertig bin. ^^


----------



## DDS-Zod (29. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gerade die letzte Folge von Agents of Shield gesehen.
> Großartig, wie da die Verbindung zum Film hergestellt wurden.
> So macht der Auftakt des Films noch wesentlich mehr Sinn......



Ähm Matthias ich habe eine Anmerkung zu eurem Forum.
Hab durch deine Antwort eine Email bekommen "Neue Antwort im Thema blabla" und mich extrem aufgeregt, da deine ganze Nachricht in der E-Mail angezeigt wird.
Dachte nur "Warum verrät jemand alles von der Folge die erst in einigen Monaten im deutsche TV läuft".
(Mir ja egal da ich die Folge schon gesehen habe, aber eben für andere).

Nun eben hier im Forum geschaut und da sind die Spoilertags (was gut ist).

Was ich damit sagen will:
Die Spoilertags werden bei der E-Mailbeanchritigung nicht gesetzt, was natürlich sehr ungeschickt ist.
Könntet ihr vll. ändern?
Idee wäre alles was mit Spoiler vesehen ist gar nicht in der E-Mail stehen zu lassen (frag mich nicht wie das technisch geht, nicht mein Gebiet).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2015)

Interessanter Hinweis.
Werde das heute mal an die IT weiter leiten.


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Interessanter Hinweis.
> Werde das heute mal an die IT weiter leiten.



Die wird sich freuen


----------



## DDS-Zod (30. April 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Interessanter Hinweis.
> Werde das heute mal an die IT weiter leiten.




Kann dir gerne die E-Mail an mich per PM/E-Mail weiterleiten, falls benötigt.


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2015)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Kann dir gerne die E-Mail an mich per PM/E-Mail weiterleiten, falls benötigt.



Das ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. April 2015)

Fand den Film gut. Witz und Action haben gestimmt. Die Handlung war aber mal wieder etwas dünn. Und der Endkampf hat sich gezogen wie Sirup. Da hätte man auch ein bisschen weniger Bumm-Bumm und ein paar mehr Charakterszenen machen können.


----------

